# back from lurking



## Ralph Muhs (Aug 24, 2012)

Been lurking for a few weeks. Just finished hauling the last load of lumber from Illinois to West Virginia. Ended up with over 50,000 bd. ft. of many species. (walnut, cherry, different oaks, sasafrass, coffee tree, maple, elm, .....) My favorite is wormy red oak. Some boards are over 24 inches wide, fourteen ft long, and perfectly clear. I plan to use it as paneling in a cliff house I am building here in WV. Sometime, when I am sufficiently motivated and have time, I will again try to stumble through the picture sending maize and post some pictures. But, for now it is back to lurking.


----------

